# What Are Your Favourite Super Quick Meals!



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Inquiring minds want to know... (that would be me).

Thanks... Carolyn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well lets see...

We will make a big pot of red sauce (gravy for the Italians) and freeze it in bags, easy to store in the freezer, we carry a crock pot in the camper so, throw in the sauce in the morning, turn on low, and just boil some pasta and dinner is done.

The crock pot is one of the best items to keep with you, some stew meat, a little water, some potatoes, carrots, ect...leave on low and dinner is ready.

Of course hamburgers, hot dogs, and chicken on the grill is always easy. And who is to say that YOU have to do the cooking, when we camp I cook most of the meals, breakfast is cooked outside on the outside stove and we are always grilling something.

Make it part of the camping trip, have everybody help.

Gary


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Great one pot meal if you like *spicy*!

1 pack lipton dried cajun red beans and rice. 
1 can regular rotel (extra spicy if you are REALLY brave)
1 (aprox. 6+oz) can shrimp or chicken (depending on your taste)

Drain fluid from cans and add water to make enough to cook red beans and rice.
_(Depending on fluid in cans, you may need a little extra water)_

When rice is about half done add in solids from cans and cook until rice is done.

This is very easy to modify to taste, if you come up with a good mod, let me hear about it.

Enjoy

Dreamtimers


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Spaghetti seems to be a favorite around here. Especially if you make up the sauce before hand, which we hardly ever do, it seems. Add a salad and you're there!

Mark


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_man ya'll making me hungry now.........................off to lunch! _


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Dreamtimers....

Only a TRUE Outbacker would call a recipes change a mod!!!!























You are truly a Outbacker!!!!

Thanks for the great sounding recipe. I will pick up the fixins' this weekend and give it a try next week.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEER


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

That sounds yummy Dreamtimers, I'll give it a try! Spagetti great staple at home... should work on the road too. I was wondering about the crockpot... if you are dry camping I thought the electrical outlets in the trailer don't work (could be wrong... hopefully I am).

And as for Beer... exactly which major food group would that be part of??????









... Carolyn


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Our favorite breakfast while camping is so simple and tastes homemade. Pilsbury Buttermilk biscuits (in a bag in the frozen section, NOT canned) and Jimmy Dean Fozen Sausage Gravy in microwavable bags. While those are "cooking", make a pan of scrambled eggs.

We have this one morning on each camping trip. The kids don't get into the gravy thing, so they just put jelly on their buscuits!!

Tina


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are dry camping the electrical outlets will not work.

Beer would be in the vegetable food group (barley, hopps).
















Gary


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

This is an easy and delicious recipe!

*Easy Mushroom Chicken*

Ingredients

8-10 boneless chicken breasts
2 cans of Campbell's cream of mushroom soup
1 large bag of Pepperidge Farms herb seasoned stuffing
8 oz bag of shredded mozzarella cheese
10-12 large fresh mushrooms (optional)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350Â°

Trim and wash chicken breasts. Fill one large bowl with 1 can of the soup and add 2 tbsp of water to smooth out texture (it should still be thick). Fill another bowl with stuffing. Dredge breasts thoroughly in soup, then dip in stuffing and cover completely. Arrange as a single layer in a 9x13 glass baking dish. Pour remaining soup over breasts (you may need to use some of the 2nd can). Top with sliced mushrooms (optional).

Cover with foil and bake at 350Â° for 40 minutes. Remove foil and sprinkle top with shredded mozzarella cheese and bake for an additional 10-15 minutes (cut a breast to check). Heat the remaining soup in a saucepan and use as a sauce over the breasts when you plate the chicken.

*Serves 4-6*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Breakfest we usally make up sausage,egg and cheese ahead of time
That way we throw 2 slices of bread and the S,E,C in the pie irons
Makes a quick breakfest and not alot of clean up first thing in the morning

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

anything on the grill, carneasada, burgers, hdogs,chicken.
hamburger helper is a favorite, so is mac n cheese.

darrel


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a crock-pot dish with a little kick

1 Beef Roast (as large as can safely fit in your pot)
1-2 large jars of Peperoncini peppers

Place the roast in the crock, cover with the peppers and _slowly_ cook all day. Roast should fall apart when completely done. Makes great sandwiches (or fix it up as you like)

Also, throughout the year I make large batches of soups so I can freeze some for future camping trips (gumbo, bean & sausage, etc). It's easy to plan meals using some of these favorites.

I'm looking forward to reading other Outbackers favorites as well !!!

Bill


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

This is definitely not quick, but an easy crowd pleaser... At our last camping trip (an office outing), I deep fried a turkey. It took an hour to cook, and 5 minutes to disappear. I have several catering jobs scheduled for next year's trip.

dak


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

bcsmith, that sounds great. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have several favorites and all very easy to make.
Our favorite is Taco Stuff.....you will this in the Recipe Forum. The only thing I have done different on this......is fix the hamburger at home with the seasoning all ready in it. This way you can pop it in the microwave and you will have less "stove heat" in the camper. I also use the crockpot for this one...... Sausage Links, Green Beans, & Pototoes. Let cook all day. Then make cornbread fritters to go with it (see recipe forum). We do spaghetti too.....(if we have left over taco meat, then I throw it into the spaghetti sauce). Adds a new flavor







We also grill BBQ Chicken, Hamburgers and Hot Dogs. We hardly ever go out to eat, because I enjoy cooking while camping. It's more fun, and hardly any mess to clean up.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great ideas! action

... Carolyn


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Try my Easy Campout Meal recipe I posted a while back;;Recipes
Regards, Glenn


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is something really good and taste. All you need is some hot coals from a fire.

Buy a Hobbo Pie maker (usually cast iron, size of a slice of bread. Can usually be found next to hot dog pokers)

Anyways, 
Butter two pieces of bread
Place bread (butter side OUT, butter side touching the castiron) in hobbo pie maker
add ingredients.... my personal favorite is Apple pie filling with extra cinnamon
other options
- egg, totmato, ham (yummy for breakfast)
- any other pie filling
- anything you want between two pieces of bread

Place in fire for approx 2min per side
check to make sure bread is brown and toasted to the way you like it.
remove and place on plate, let cool down and enjoy

LINK to what they pie makers look like
https://www.gleasoncamping.com/store/p1922.html

Kos


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Our easiest meal consists of Stoeffers (spelling?) frozen lasagna. If ya have hook ups - microwave, if you're dry camping - oven. Bring a frozen, pre-made garlic bread, a salad, and a bottle of wine and dinner is served.

By the way, the major ingredient(s) in beer are mostly malted grains. Thus, beer falls in the breads and grains section of the food pyramid. Distilled liquors and mustard also fall into this category. Of course, catsup (tomatos), and wine (grapes) fall into the fruit and vegy category. I also believe that the lime juice in my margarita constitutes a serving of fruit. At least that is what I tell my DW when she wants to feed me cauliflower!!


----------

